# CLASSIC STYLE CC 3RD TOY DRIVE



## 66CLASSICSTYLECC (Nov 16, 2010)




----------



## supreme82 (Jun 25, 2008)

sounds good Paul, keep us posted.


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life (Mar 1, 2006)

Gta make it to this one....need to shine up the bike....


----------



## TRAFFIC 58 (Sep 19, 2008)

TO THE TOP:wave:


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Lemme know..........


----------



## 66CLASSICSTYLECC (Nov 16, 2010)

TRAFFIC 58 said:


> TO THE TOP:wave:


 THANKS TRAFFIC CC FOR THE BUMP.. AND ALSO WHEN YOU BRING A TEN DOLLAR TOY FOR BOY OR GIRL YOU WILL GET A RAFFLE TICKET WE WILL BE RAFFLE OFF KID BIKES AND WILL BE HAVING MUSIC, SPECIALS ON PIZZAS AND PITCHER BEER COME OUT AND SUPPORT ITS FOR THE KIDS TTT


----------



## 66CLASSICSTYLECC (Nov 16, 2010)

78 Monte 4 Life said:


> Gta make it to this one....need to shine up the bike....


 THANKS HOPE TO SEE U THERE BROTHER CLASSIC STYLE BUMP


----------



## 66CLASSICSTYLECC (Nov 16, 2010)

WE WILL BE CHARGING FOR CARS AND BIKES


----------



## 66CLASSICSTYLECC (Nov 16, 2010)

LAMPPOST PIZZA HAS HIGH DEFFENTION TV'S FOR YOUR FAVORITE NFL TEAMS PLAYING, ALSO GOOD PIZZA AND GOOD PEOPLE WE WILL ALSO HAVE RAFFLES STAY TUNED FLYER TO COME TTT


----------



## 66CLASSICSTYLECC (Nov 16, 2010)

CAR CLUB'S WE WOULD LIKE TO INVITE
LATIN BOMBAS CC
DUKES RIV COUNTY
TRAFFIC CC
STYLISTICS I.E. CC
TOGETHER CC
GROUPE I.E.
GROUPE E.L.A.
IMPERIALS CC
IMPALAS O.C.
TEMPTATION CC
GOODTIMES I.E. 
RARECLASS CC

HOPE TO SEE YOU HOMIES THERE THANKS GUYS TTT


----------



## 66CLASSICSTYLECC (Nov 16, 2010)

TTT


----------



## TRAFFIC 58 (Sep 19, 2008)

66CLASSICSTYLECC said:


> CAR CLUB'S WE WOULD LIKE TO INVITE
> LATIN BOMBAS CC
> DUKES RIV COUNTY
> TRAFFIC CC
> ...


:thumbsup:TTT


----------



## TRAFFIC 58 (Sep 19, 2008)

66CLASSICSTYLECC said:


> THANKS TRAFFIC CC FOR THE BUMP.. AND ALSO WHEN YOU BRING A TEN DOLLAR TOY FOR BOY OR GIRL YOU WILL GET A RAFFLE TICKET WE WILL BE RAFFLE OFF KID BIKES AND WILL BE HAVING MUSIC, SPECIALS ON PIZZAS AND PITCHER BEER COME OUT AND SUPPORT ITS FOR THE KIDS TTT


:thumbsup:


----------



## 66CLASSICSTYLECC (Nov 16, 2010)

TRAFFIC 58 said:


> :thumbsup:TTT


 THANKS MARK SEE YOU THERE


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

Date ?


----------



## 66CLASSICSTYLECC (Nov 16, 2010)

NOVEMBER 27 2011 9AM TO 5PM


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

:thumbsup: TO THE TOP!!!


----------



## rlowrod (Jul 19, 2007)

Classic Style Car Club
3rd annual toy drive
in conjunction with
the Corona Police department
Sunday, November 27th 2011
10 am to 5 pm
at Lampost Pizza 300 n. Main street, Corona ca
* AGAIN THIS YEAR *Donate a toy *OR* make a $10 dollar donation and receive
a ticket for a chance to win one of the *many* bicycles we will be raffling off.
There will be other raffles, including a 50 / 50 raffle, A DJ, Beer and pizza specials
Come out and have a good time while helping bring a Merry Christmas to the little ones.
If you would like to help sponsor this event contact our President Paul Sr. @ 951-452-0481

FLYER COMING SOON!!!


----------



## Mr_cutty_84 (Sep 20, 2008)

We will be helping my daughter Angela Navejas raise funds to put her baby Isabella Marie NAVEJAS to rest, Angela lost her baby in her 7th month pregnancy due to a fatal car accident were she also lost her fiance and mother in law. 
SATURDAY, OCT 01 2011
8am until dark
WILL BE HOSTED @ JOURNEY OF FAITH 
17456 DOWNEY BLVD BELLFLOWER CA


----------



## supreme82 (Jun 25, 2008)

66CLASSICSTYLECC said:


> CAR CLUB'S WE WOULD LIKE TO INVITE
> LATIN BOMBAS CC
> DUKES RIV COUNTY
> TRAFFIC CC
> ...


can i get an invitation too. :thumbsup:


----------



## rlowrod (Jul 19, 2007)

Classic Style Car Club
3rd annual toy drive
in conjunction with
the Corona Police department
Sunday, November 27th 2011
10 am to 5 pm
at Lampost Pizza 300 n. Main street, Corona ca
* AGAIN THIS YEAR *Donate a toy *OR* make a $10 dollar donation and receive
a ticket for a chance to win one of the *many* bicycles we will be raffling off.
There will be other raffles, including a 50 / 50 raffle, A DJ, Beer and pizza specials
Come out and have a good time while helping bring a Merry Christmas to the little ones.
If you would like to help sponsor this event contact our President Paul Sr. @ 951-452-0481

FLYER COMING SOON!!!


----------



## rlowrod (Jul 19, 2007)

And a special invitation goes out to Contagious Car club :biggrin:


----------



## supreme82 (Jun 25, 2008)

lol right on CLASSIC STYLE were looking forward to this event


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

:thumbsup: FIRME CLASSICS WILL BE THERE TO SUPPORT!!!


----------



## 66CLASSICSTYLECC (Nov 16, 2010)

supreme82 said:


> can i get an invitation too. :thumbsup:


 Yeah sorry about that bro ur always invitited


----------



## rlowrod (Jul 19, 2007)

[h=2][/h] Classic Style Car Club
3rd annual toy drive
in conjunction with
the Corona Police department
Sunday, November 27th 2011
10 am to 5 pm
at Lampost Pizza 300 n. Main street, Corona ca
* AGAIN THIS YEAR *Donate a toy *OR* make a $10 dollar donation and receive
a ticket for a chance to win one of the *many* bicycles we will be raffling off.
There will be other raffles, including a 50 / 50 raffle, A DJ, Beer and pizza specials
Come out and have a good time while helping bring a Merry Christmas to the little ones.
If you would like to help sponsor this event contact our President Paul Sr. @ 951-452-0481

FLYER COMING SOON!!! 

:biggrin:​


----------



## bigdoughnuts (Jul 11, 2011)

ROYAL FAMILIA c.c. will surelly be there to show support.


----------



## supreme82 (Jun 25, 2008)

66CLASSICSTYLECC said:


> Yeah sorry about that bro ur always invitited


no worries Paul i was just gonna show up anyways. lol CONTAGIOUS CC always showing CLASSIC STYLE CC support.:thumbsup:


----------



## Mr_cutty_84 (Sep 20, 2008)

we will be having a cruise night to help my daughter Angela put her baby to rest Isabella Marie Navejas so all of you that can make it would be great and very much thank full to help me help my daughter put my grand daughter to rest so please make out there check out the cars have some bomb as burgers ohh and they have good prices 99cents burgers so hope to see you all out there thank you Junior AKA Mr_cutty_84


----------



## rlowrod (Jul 19, 2007)

Classic Style Car Club
3rd annual toy drive
in conjunction with
the Corona Police department
Sunday, November 27th 2011
10 am to 5 pm
at Lampost Pizza 300 n. Main street, Corona ca
* AGAIN THIS YEAR *Donate a toy *OR* make a $10 dollar donation and receive
a ticket for a chance to win one of the *many* bicycles we will be raffling off.
There will be other raffles, including a 50 / 50 raffle, A DJ, Beer and pizza specials
Come out and have a good time while helping bring a Merry Christmas to the little ones.
If you would like to help sponsor this event contact our President Paul Sr. @ 951-452-0481

FLYER COMING SOON!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

Ttt


----------



## Bigdawg63 (Dec 5, 2010)

Impalas OC will be there!!! ur doing a good job pauly


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

Ttt


----------



## rlowrod (Jul 19, 2007)

TTT :wave:


----------



## FINR'N'BLU (Nov 17, 2010)

66CLASSICSTYLECC said:


> CAR CLUB'S WE WOULD LIKE TO INVITE
> LATIN BOMBAS CC
> DUKES RIV COUNTY
> TRAFFIC CC
> ...


TTT


----------



## TRAFFIC 58 (Sep 19, 2008)

FINR'N'BLU said:


> TTT


XTTT


----------



## orangecountyjay (Sep 4, 2009)

66CLASSICSTYLECC said:


> CAR CLUB'S WE WOULD LIKE TO INVITE
> LATIN BOMBAS CC
> DUKES RIV COUNTY
> TRAFFIC CC
> ...



Will be in the house for sure.
Always a good event CS knows how to do it up :thumbsup:


----------



## 1968IMPALACUSTOM (Oct 30, 2007)

ALWAYS A GOOD EVENT U GUYS CAN COUNT ME IN


----------



## oldslow85 (Nov 25, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

66CLASSICSTYLECC said:


> CAR CLUB'S WE WOULD LIKE TO INVITE
> LATIN BOMBAS CC
> DUKES RIV COUNTY
> TRAFFIC CC
> ...


:thumbsup:


----------



## 66CLASSICSTYLECC (Nov 16, 2010)

Thank u guys for the love its for the less unfortunate and we hope to get as much people and supporters as we can ttt


----------



## 66CLASSICSTYLECC (Nov 16, 2010)

bigdoughnuts said:


> ROYAL FAMILIA c.c. will surelly be there to show support.


Hey thanks Raymond and I will be getting back to u on that list I appreciate homie


----------



## 66CLASSICSTYLECC (Nov 16, 2010)

Bigdawg63 said:


> Impalas OC will be there!!! ur doing a good job pauly


 Hey big dog thanks for the love ttt


----------



## 66CLASSICSTYLECC (Nov 16, 2010)

1968IMPALACUSTOM said:


> ALWAYS A GOOD EVENT U GUYS CAN COUNT ME IN


THANKS BRO SEE U THERE


----------



## BIG WORM 714 (Feb 23, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## rlowrod (Jul 19, 2007)

Classic Style Car Club
3rd annual toy drive
in conjunction with
the Corona Police department
Sunday, November 27th 2011
10 am to 5 pm
at Lampost Pizza 300 n. Main street, Corona ca
* AGAIN THIS YEAR *Donate a toy *OR* make a $10 dollar donation and receive
a ticket for a chance to win one of the *many* bicycles we will be raffling off.
There will be other raffles, including a 50 / 50 raffle, A DJ, Beer and pizza specials
Come out and have a good time while helping bring a Merry Christmas to the little ones.
If you would like to help sponsor this event contact our President Paul Sr. @ 951-452-0481

FLYER COMING SOON!!!


----------



## 66CLASSICSTYLECC (Nov 16, 2010)

TTT


----------



## 66CLASSICSTYLECC (Nov 16, 2010)

Got some hydraulic stuff we will be raffeling off thanks to royal hydraulics thanks for your sponsor raymond TTT


----------



## 66CLASSICSTYLECC (Nov 16, 2010)

Got some more sponcers they are going to donate girl and boys bikes hope for a good turn out ttt


----------



## RareClass (Feb 6, 2010)

COUNT US IN YOU KNOW WE WILL BE THERE


----------



## rlowrod (Jul 19, 2007)

RareClass said:


> COUNT US IN YOU KNOW WE WILL BE THERE
> View attachment 372197


:thumbsup: Thanks for the support, see you there!


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

:thumbsup: TO THE TOP!!!


----------



## rlowrod (Jul 19, 2007)

:inout:


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Vendors?????


----------



## 66CLASSICSTYLECC (Nov 16, 2010)

TTT FOR A GOOD TIME


----------



## QuezadaFam (Sep 28, 2011)

when is this?


----------



## 66CLASSICSTYLECC (Nov 16, 2010)

QuezadaFam said:


> when is this?


November 27 2011 9am to 5pm


----------



## rlowrod (Jul 19, 2007)

djmikethecholodj said:


> Vendors?????


VENDOR Spots available with a $100 donation.

Remember it's a good CHARITABLE cause :biggrin:.


----------



## bigdoughnuts (Jul 11, 2011)

66CLASSICSTYLECC said:


> Got some hydraulic stuff we will be raffeling off thanks to royal hydraulics thanks for your sponsor raymond TTT


 For sure. ROYAL FAMILIA c.c. and ROYAL HYDRAULICS will diffently be in force to support you guys. Anything your club needs just give me a call.


----------



## Danee08 (Oct 4, 2009)

:thumbsup:TTT


----------



## Mr_cutty_84 (Sep 20, 2008)

we will be having a cruise night to help my daughter Angela put her baby to rest Isabella Marie Navejas so all of you that can make it would be great and very much thank full to help me help my daughter put my grand daughter to rest so please make out there check out the cars have some bomb as burgers ohh and they have good prices 99cents burgers so hope to see you all out there thank you Junior AKA Mr_cutty_84


----------



## rlowrod (Jul 19, 2007)

Friday Morning Bump :biggrin:


----------



## rlowrod (Jul 19, 2007)

Classic Style Car Club
3rd annual toy drive
in conjunction with
the Corona Police department
Sunday, November 27th 2011
10 am to 5 pm
at Lampost Pizza 300 n. Main street, Corona ca
* AGAIN THIS YEAR *Donate a toy *OR* make a $10 dollar donation and receive
a ticket for a chance to win one of the *many* bicycles we will be raffling off.
There will be other raffles, including a 50 / 50 raffle, A DJ, Beer and pizza specials
Come out and have a good time while helping bring a Merry Christmas to the little ones.
If you would like to help sponsor this event contact our President Paul Sr. @ 951-452-0481

FLYER COMING SOON!!!


----------



## nanos70mc (Dec 15, 2008)

TTT for this event, second one for me.


----------



## rlowrod (Jul 19, 2007)

nanos70mc said:


> TTT for this event, second one for me.


:wave: sup NANO :wave:


----------



## nanos70mc (Dec 15, 2008)

Whats shacken lowrod, you rollin out tomorrow?:biggrin:


----------



## rlowrod (Jul 19, 2007)

nanos70mc said:


> Whats shacken lowrod, you rollin out tomorrow?:biggrin:


yea, got to take the Impala out for a ride:biggrin:, it hasn't been out much this summer. time to dust it off.:biggrin:


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## rlowrod (Jul 19, 2007)

TTT


----------



## rlowrod (Jul 19, 2007)

to the top 
[h=2]







[/h] Classic Style Car Club
3rd annual toy drive
in conjunction with
the Corona Police department
Sunday, November 27th 2011
10 am to 5 pm
at Lampost Pizza 300 n. Main street, Corona ca
* AGAIN THIS YEAR *Donate a toy *OR* make a $10 dollar donation and receive
a ticket for a chance to win one of the *many* bicycles we will be raffling off.
There will be other raffles, including a 50 / 50 raffle, A DJ, Beer and pizza specials
Come out and have a good time while helping bring a Merry Christmas to the little ones.
If you would like to help sponsor this event contact our President Paul Sr. @ 951-452-0481

FLYER COMING SOON!!!​ 

:biggrin:


----------



## rlowrod (Jul 19, 2007)

TTT


----------



## badex63 (Nov 19, 2009)

nanos70mc said:


> TTT for this event, second one for me.


 Damn it-long time no see or hear Nano; how the hell u doing? :wave: keep them quotes coming, trying to make page 50 by the end of the year...:roflmao:


----------



## badex63 (Nov 19, 2009)

rlowrod said:


> TTT


 oops my mistake; sent message without first message. How u doing Mike? Nice seeing u, Johnny, Bob, and Boy Saturday to show support for a good cause, always nice to get out from time to time que-no ... :yes:


----------



## TRAFFIC 58 (Sep 19, 2008)

TTT FOR THE HOMIES CLASSIC STYLE TO THE TOP:thumbsup:


----------



## 66CLASSICSTYLECC (Nov 16, 2010)

TRAFFIC 58 said:


> TTT FOR THE HOMIES CLASSIC STYLE TO THE TOP:thumbsup:


 THANKS FOR THE LOVE MARK TTT


----------



## TRAFFIC 58 (Sep 19, 2008)

66CLASSICSTYLECC said:


> THANKS FOR THE LOVE MARK TTT


WE'LL BE THERE FOR YOU. CLASSIC STYLE C.C.


----------



## rlowrod (Jul 19, 2007)

badex63 said:


> oops my mistake; sent message without first message. How u doing Mike? Nice seeing u, Johnny, Bob, and Boy Saturday to show support for a good cause, always nice to get out from time to time que-no ... :yes:


:wave: Ralph, what a day huh, the weather was fantastic. West Coast riden at it's finest.:biggrin:


----------



## rlowrod (Jul 19, 2007)

Classic Style Car Club
3rd annual toy drive
in conjunction with
the Corona Police department
Sunday, November 27th 2011
10 am to 5 pm
at Lampost Pizza 300 n. Main street, Corona ca
* AGAIN THIS YEAR *Donate a toy *OR* make a $10 dollar donation and receive
a ticket for a chance to win one of the *many* bicycles we will be raffling off.
There will be other raffles, including a 50 / 50 raffle, A DJ, Beer and pizza specials
Come out and have a good time while helping bring a Merry Christmas to the little ones.
If you would like to help sponsor this event contact our President Paul Sr. @ 951-452-0481

FLYER COMING SOON!!! :biggrin:


----------



## badex63 (Nov 19, 2009)

rlowrod said:


> :wave: Ralph, what a day huh, the weather was fantastic. West Coast riden at it's finest.:biggrin:


 you got it brother !!!


----------



## Mr_cutty_84 (Sep 20, 2008)

we will be having a cruise night to help my daughter Angela put her baby to rest Isabella Marie Navejas so all of you that can make it would be great and very much thank full to help me help my daughter put my grand daughter to rest so please make out there check out the cars have some bomb as burgers ohh and they have good prices 99cents burgers so hope to see you all out there thank you Junior AKA Mr_cutty_84 









also will have 50/50 raffle will have trophies as well thank you and hope to see you all there


----------



## rlowrod (Jul 19, 2007)

[h=2][/h] Classic Style Car Club
3rd annual toy drive
in conjunction with
the Corona Police department
Sunday, November 27th 2011
10 am to 5 pm
at Lampost Pizza 300 n. Main street, Corona ca
* AGAIN THIS YEAR *Donate a toy *OR* make a $10 dollar donation and receive
a ticket for a chance to win one of the *many* bicycles we will be raffling off.
There will be other raffles, including a 50 / 50 raffle, A DJ, Beer and pizza specials
Come out and have a good time while helping bring a Merry Christmas to the little ones.
If you would like to help sponsor this event contact our President Paul Sr. @ 951-452-0481

FLYER COMING SOON!!! :biggrin::biggrin: ​


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

:thumbsup:TO THE TOP!!!


----------



## badex63 (Nov 19, 2009)

rlowrod said:


> Classic Style Car Club
> 3rd annual toy drive
> in conjunction with
> the Corona Police department
> ...


 will let the homies from pomona. :thumbsup:


----------



## 66CLASSICSTYLECC (Nov 16, 2010)

TRAFFIC 58 said:


> WE'LL BE THERE FOR YOU. CLASSIC STYLE C.C.


 Thanks for the support traffic cc see u guys there


----------



## Mr_cutty_84 (Sep 20, 2008)

we will be having a cruise night to help my daughter Angela put her baby to rest Isabella Marie Navejas so all of you that can make it would be great and very much thank full to help me help my daughter put my grand daughter to rest so please make out there check out the cars have some bomb as burgers ohh and they have good prices 99cents burgers so hope to see you all out there thank you Junior AKA Mr_cutty_84 









also will have 50/50 raffle will have trophies as well thank you and hope to see you all there


----------



## 66CLASSICSTYLECC (Nov 16, 2010)

Ttt


----------



## 66CLASSICSTYLECC (Nov 16, 2010)

Classic style bump ttt


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

TTT WE WILL SEE U THERE


----------



## 66CLASSICSTYLECC (Nov 16, 2010)

Latin Luxury said:


> TTT WE WILL SEE U THERE


 thanks homie..


----------



## 66CLASSICSTYLECC (Nov 16, 2010)

TTT


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

66CLASSICSTYLECC said:


> TTT


 To the top


----------



## rlowrod (Jul 19, 2007)

TTT


----------



## Danee08 (Oct 4, 2009)

rlowrod said:


> TTT


:thumbsup:


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

:thumbsup:TTT


----------



## 66CLASSICSTYLECC (Nov 16, 2010)

TTMFT


----------



## badex63 (Nov 19, 2009)

66CLASSICSTYLECC said:


> TTMFT


 :werd: :thumbsup:


----------



## 66CLASSICSTYLECC (Nov 16, 2010)

Sporty67 said:


> To the top


whats crackin sporty see u at our toy drive brother


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life (Mar 1, 2006)

Qvo CLASSIC STYLE


----------



## 66CLASSICSTYLECC (Nov 16, 2010)

78 Monte 4 Life said:


> Qvo CLASSIC STYLE


whats up temtation car club hows it going?


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

66CLASSICSTYLECC said:


> whats crackin sporty see u at our toy drive brother


 To the top for classic style Qvo stay up homies


----------



## 66CLASSICSTYLECC (Nov 16, 2010)

Sporty67 said:


> To the top for classic style Qvo stay up homies


thanks bro and see ontario classics out there at our toy drive ttt


----------



## TRAFFIC 58 (Sep 19, 2008)

TO THE TOP LETS ALL HELP MAKE THE KIDS HAVE A GOOD ONE CLASSIC STYLE C.C.


----------



## Danee08 (Oct 4, 2009)

T T T:thumbsup: CLASSIC STYLE CC


----------



## rlowrod (Jul 19, 2007)

Classic Style Car Club
3rd annual toy drive
in conjunction with
the Corona Police department
Sunday, November 27th 2011
10 am to 5 pm
at Lampost Pizza 300 n. Main street, Corona ca
* AGAIN THIS YEAR *Donate a toy *OR* make a $10 dollar donation and receive
a ticket for a chance to win one of the *many* bicycles we will be raffling off.
There will be other raffles, including a 50 / 50 raffle, A DJ, Beer and pizza specials
Come out and have a good time while helping bring a Merry Christmas to the little ones.
If you would like to help sponsor this event contact our President Paul Sr. @ 951-452-0481

FLYER COMING SOON!!! :biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## 66CLASSICSTYLECC (Nov 16, 2010)

TRAFFIC 58 said:


> TO THE TOP LETS ALL HELP MAKE THE KIDS HAVE A GOOD ONE CLASSIC STYLE C.C.


THANKS MARK SEE U GUYS THERE


----------



## 66CLASSICSTYLECC (Nov 16, 2010)

CLASSIC STYLE IN THE HOUSE


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

TTT!!!!


----------



## 66CLASSICSTYLECC (Nov 16, 2010)

Latin Luxury said:


> TTT!!!!


thanks latin luxury ttt..... i wanna let everybody kno royal hydraulics donated 2 hydraulic motor's 1 chrome and one black motor and a couple of dumps and solenoids we will be raffling them off at our toy drive on november 27 hope for a good turn out ttmft


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

:thumbsup:TTT


----------



## 66CLASSICSTYLECC (Nov 16, 2010)

ttt


----------



## Danee08 (Oct 4, 2009)

:thumbsup:_T T T _:thumbsup:


----------



## 66CLASSICSTYLECC (Nov 16, 2010)

ttt


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

To the top Qvo Stevie and Paul


----------



## rlowrod (Jul 19, 2007)

All year long we go to car shows and pay our 20 dollars to hang out and see who gets a 10 dollar trophy.
We ride, We hang out and We spend thousands of dollars on our cars to push them up,
to make OUR dreams come true.
Yes, we save up, we work overtime and we collect cans.
but, we do it, because we CAN.

Classic Style Car Club itself donates numerous bikes and toys to this toy drive, to support our community.
In addition, Our members personally purchase and donate bikes, scooters, skateboards and other items for this toy dive.

Once a year we have the opportunity to make a little child's dream come true,
to fulfill a wish or to show them that if they are good and do as there told,
something wonderful might happen.

Cruising out to a toy drive and donating a little 10 dollar toy is nothing compared to seeing the excitement
on a little child's face when they get that toy.

Come out, donate a toy AND get a chance to win a bike, a scooter, a skateboard or maybe even some sunglasses
BUT come out. no matter what, it's a cheap day.

In the big picture of things, it don't cost much to make a little child's entire Christmas.

After the toy drive, We will be announcing when the Corona police department will be passing out the toys to the little kids,
come out for that to. Trust me, last year, it was the best thing I got for Christmas.
 SEE you then


----------



## rlowrod (Jul 19, 2007)

TO THE TOP


----------



## Danee08 (Oct 4, 2009)

rlowrod said:


> All year long we go to car shows and pay our 20 dollars to hang out and see who gets a 10 dollar trophy.
> We ride, We hang out and We spend thousands of dollars on our cars to push them up,
> to make OUR dreams come true.
> Yes, we save up, we work overtime and we collect cans.
> ...


 :thumbsup: Well said Mike.


----------



## 66CLASSICSTYLECC (Nov 16, 2010)

Danee08 said:


> :thumbsup: Well said Mike.


x66 well said mike....COME ON GUYS LETS MAKE THIS A GOOD TURN OUT TTT


----------



## 66CLASSICSTYLECC (Nov 16, 2010)

TO THE TOP


----------



## 66CLASSICSTYLECC (Nov 16, 2010)

to the top classic style


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

To the top


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

To the top for events in our ie


----------



## LegacySoCalifasCC (May 23, 2011)

66CLASSICSTYLECC said:


> CLASSIC STYLE IN THE HOUSE


:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## 66CLASSICSTYLECC (Nov 16, 2010)

LegacySoCalifasCC said:


> :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


THANKS LEGACY CC TTT FOR A GOOD TIME


----------



## Danee08 (Oct 4, 2009)

t t t :thumbsup:


----------



## 66CLASSICSTYLECC (Nov 16, 2010)

TTT


----------



## rlowrod (Jul 19, 2007)

DJ MIKE the CHOLO DJ will be in the house helping us make this an event to remember :thumbsup:, come out and and have a good time listening to The Cholo DJ get down.:nicoderm:
this is the place to be November 27th. Oldies, Funk, Raffles. Come out, bring a toy or make a $10 donation and get a free raffle ticket, maybe you can win a bike or a scooter and help make a child's Christmas wonderful. :biggrin:


----------



## rlowrod (Jul 19, 2007)

Classic Style Car Club
3rd annual toy drive
in conjunction with
the Corona Police department
Sunday, November 27th 2011
10 am to 5 pm
at Lampost Pizza 300 n. Main street, Corona ca
* AGAIN THIS YEAR *Donate a toy *OR* make a $10 dollar donation and receive
a ticket for a chance to win one of the *many* bicycles we will be raffling off.
There will be other raffles, including a 50 / 50 raffle, A DJ, Beer and pizza specials.
The Cholo DJ will be in the house!
Come out and have a good time while helping bring a Merry Christmas to the little ones.
If you would like to help sponsor this event contact our President Paul Sr. @ 951-452-0481


----------



## 66CLASSICSTYLECC (Nov 16, 2010)

ttt


----------



## Danee08 (Oct 4, 2009)

:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## 66CLASSICSTYLECC (Nov 16, 2010)

TO THE TOP


----------



## rlowrod (Jul 19, 2007)

:inout:


----------



## impala's (Oct 23, 2011)

STREET c.c will come out n support we like the cause good job Paul thanks


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## 66CLASSICSTYLECC (Nov 16, 2010)

impala's said:


> STREET c.c will come out n support we like the cause good job Paul thanks


thanks street c.c. we will see u guys there


----------



## Danee08 (Oct 4, 2009)

T T T:thumbsup:


----------



## 66CLASSICSTYLECC (Nov 16, 2010)

FROM OUR LAST TOY DRIVE 2010


----------



## 66CLASSICSTYLECC (Nov 16, 2010)

MORE PICS


----------



## RIDES3 (Apr 24, 2009)

66CLASSICSTYLECC said:


> FROM OUR LAST TOY DRIVE 2010


NICE


----------



## 66CLASSICSTYLECC (Nov 16, 2010)

AND MORE


----------



## 66CLASSICSTYLECC (Nov 16, 2010)




----------



## 66CLASSICSTYLECC (Nov 16, 2010)

RIDES3 said:


> NICE


THANKS BRO IT WAS FROM LAST YEAR'S TOY DRIVE WE HAD


----------



## 66CLASSICSTYLECC (Nov 16, 2010)

ttt


----------



## 66CLASSICSTYLECC (Nov 16, 2010)

ttt


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

:rimshot:CHOLO DJ getting down for this one........anything can happen.


----------



## Danee08 (Oct 4, 2009)

T T T :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## rlowrod (Jul 19, 2007)

Classic Style Car Club
3rd annual toy drive
in conjunction with
the Corona Police department
Sunday, November 27th 2011
10 am to 5 pm
at Lampost Pizza 300 n. Main street, Corona ca
* AGAIN THIS YEAR *Donate a toy *OR* make a $10 dollar donation and receive
a ticket for a chance to win one of the *many* bicycles we will be raffling off.
There will be other raffles, including a 50 / 50 raffle, A DJ, Beer and pizza specials.
The Cholo DJ will be in the house!
Come out and have a good time while helping bring a Merry Christmas to the little ones.
If you would like to help sponsor this event contact our President Paul Sr. @ 951-452-0481 


Friday Morning Bump :biggrin:


----------



## nanos70mc (Dec 15, 2008)

*Thats right Mike!*

:thumbsup::thumbsup:


Danee08 said:


> :thumbsup: Well said Mike.


----------



## badex63 (Nov 19, 2009)

nanos70mc said:


> :thumbsup::thumbsup:


 *Whats up big Nano :wave: what u up to? myself, kicking back @ work on this long ass Friday waiting to go home and have a few... :sprint:*


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life (Mar 1, 2006)

Qvo ClassicStyle....


----------



## rlowrod (Jul 19, 2007)

TTT


----------



## Danee08 (Oct 4, 2009)

nanos70mc said:


> :thumbsup::thumbsup:


 what's up NANO? welcome to lay it low .


----------



## 66CLASSICSTYLECC (Nov 16, 2010)

78 Monte 4 Life said:


> Qvo ClassicStyle....


WHAT UP TEMPTATION ? AND TTT


----------



## rlowrod (Jul 19, 2007)

:wave: Bring a unwrapped toy or make a $10 donation and get a raffle ticket for a chance to win
one of several bicycles, skateboards and scooters.

Classic Style Car Club's 3rd annual Christmas toy drive
November 27th @ Lampost Pizza


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life (Mar 1, 2006)

66CLASSICSTYLECC said:


> WHAT UP TEMPTATION ? AND TTT


 Qvo....can't wait for this one....


----------



## 66CLASSICSTYLECC (Nov 16, 2010)

TTT FOR THE TOY DRIVE


----------



## Danee08 (Oct 4, 2009)

66CLASSICSTYLECC said:


> TTT FOR THE TOY DRIVE


:thumbsup:


----------



## 66CLASSICSTYLECC (Nov 16, 2010)

ttt


----------



## Danee08 (Oct 4, 2009)

66CLASSICSTYLECC said:


> ttt


:thumbsup:


----------



## rlowrod (Jul 19, 2007)

Classic Style Car Club
3rd annual toy drive
in conjunction with
the Corona Police department
Sunday, November 27th 2011
10 am to 5 pm
at Lampost Pizza 300 n. Main street, Corona ca
* AGAIN THIS YEAR *Donate a toy *OR* make a $10 dollar donation and receive
a ticket for a chance to win one of the *many* bicycles we will be raffling off.
There will be other raffles, including a 50 / 50 raffle, A DJ, Beer and pizza specials.
The Cholo DJ will be in the house!
Come out and have a good time while helping bring a Merry Christmas to the little ones.
If you would like to help sponsor this event contact our President Paul Sr. @ 951-452-0481 

ONLY a few more weeks and it's ON, 
Classic Style Car club, 3rd ANNUAL TOY DRIVE in conjunction with the CORONA police Department
bring a toy or make a 10 dollar donation and get a raffle ticket to possibly win one of several Bicycles, skate boards or Scooters
being raffled off on NOVEMBER 27th at LAMPOST PIZZA on Main street in Corona, PIZZA Discounts, BEER specials, Raffles, Prizes
AND THE CHOLO DJ is going to be IN THE HOUSE blasting his OLDIES AND FUNK ALLLLLLLLLL DAY LONG.
Come out and have a good Time. HELP US make a little Child's Christmas dreams come true.

We will be announcing when the toy's will be distributed by the Corona PD, and make sure you come out for that to.
SEE :wow: for yourself the JOY:biggrin: in those little babies eyes when they get your toy donation.!
:yes: it will change your life forever to see the happiness in there faces
when they get handed the toy collected at our toy drive.


----------



## 66CLASSICSTYLECC (Nov 16, 2010)

ttt hope for a good turn out


----------



## 67 B-WINE DESTINY (Nov 27, 2008)

TTT


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## rlowrod (Jul 19, 2007)

TTT :wave:


----------



## rlowrod (Jul 19, 2007)

Classic Style Car Club
3rd annual toy drive
in conjunction with
the Corona Police department
Sunday, November 27th 2011
10 am to 5 pm
at Lampost Pizza 300 n. Main street, Corona ca
* AGAIN THIS YEAR *Donate a toy *OR* make a $10 dollar donation and receive
a ticket for a chance to win one of the *many* bicycles we will be raffling off.
There will be other raffles, including a 50 / 50 raffle, A DJ, Beer and pizza specials.
*The Cholo DJ will be in the house!*
Come out and have a good time while helping bring a Merry Christmas to the little ones.
If you would like to help sponsor this event contact our President Paul Sr. @ 951-452-0481
:biggrin:​


----------



## 66CLASSICSTYLECC (Nov 16, 2010)

67 B-WINE DESTINY said:


> TTT


thanks traffic cc see u homies there


----------



## mcpaul (Apr 14, 2011)

two timer from RARECLASS c.c well be there to support


----------



## 66CLASSICSTYLECC (Nov 16, 2010)

mcpaul said:


> two timer from RARECLASS c.c well be there to support


WHATS UP PAUL HOW DOING BRO


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

SINCE THEIR ARE TWO EVENTS BEING HELD ON THE SAME DAY IN THE SAME CITY IM SURE THEIR IS A WAY WE CAN BOTH SHARE THE LOVE WITH THE COMMUNITY. HOW ABOUT MAKE YOUR TOY DRIVE 9-230 AND THEN EVERYONE CAN CARAVAN TO CORONA PARK AND WE ROLL OUT AT 300PM THE DAYS ARE SHORTER SO IT GETS DARK AROUND 530... WHAT DO U THINK. ? 9-5 IS KINDA HOGGING UP THE WHOLE DAY AND THEIRS NO OTHER DATES AVAIL .. ALL OF DEC IS BOOKD UP WITH TOY DRIVES


----------



## 66CLASSICSTYLECC (Nov 16, 2010)

bigtroubles1 said:


> SINCE THEIR ARE TWO EVENTS BEING HELD ON THE SAME DAY IN THE SAME CITY IM SURE THEIR IS A WAY WE CAN BOTH SHARE THE LOVE WITH THE COMMUNITY. HOW ABOUT MAKE YOUR TOY DRIVE 9-230 AND THEN EVERYONE CAN CARAVAN TO CORONA PARK AND WE ROLL OUT AT 300PM THE DAYS ARE SHORTER SO IT GETS DARK AROUND 530... WHAT DO U THINK. ? 9-5 IS KINDA HOGGING UP THE WHOLE DAY AND THEIRS NO OTHER DATES AVAIL .. ALL OF DEC IS BOOKD UP WITH TOY DRIVES


WHO'S THROWING ANOTHER TOY DRIVE?


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

IM TALKING ABOUT THE CRUISE THE I.E EVENT


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

I PERSONALLY LIKE TO RIDE AND NOT SIT ALL DAY IN A PARKING LOT .I DUNNO IT COULD JUST BE ME..


----------



## 66CLASSICSTYLECC (Nov 16, 2010)

bigtroubles1 said:


> I PERSONALLY LIKE TO RIDE AND NOT SIT ALL DAY IN A PARKING LOT .I DUNNO IT COULD JUST BE ME..


you no bro you can cruise anytime of the weekend but this is an event we do once a year for the kids were not thinking of ourselves were thinking for the less fortunate.....


----------



## guss68imp (Apr 17, 2009)

TTT


----------



## 66CLASSICSTYLECC (Nov 16, 2010)

guss68imp said:


> TTT


TTT THANKS GUSS


----------



## rlowrod (Jul 19, 2007)

Classic Style Car Club
3rd annual toy drive
in conjunction with
the Corona Police department
Sunday, November 27th 2011
10 am to 5 pm
at Lampost Pizza 300 n. Main street, Corona ca
* AGAIN THIS YEAR *Donate a toy *OR* make a $10 dollar donation and receive
a ticket for a chance to win one of the *many* bicycles we will be raffling off.
There will be other raffles, including a 50 / 50 raffle, A DJ, Beer and pizza specials.
*The Cholo DJ will be in the house!*
Come out and have a good time while helping bring a Merry Christmas to the little ones.
If you would like to help sponsor this event contact our President Paul Sr. @ 951-452-0481
:biggrin:


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

66CLASSICSTYLECC said:


> you no bro you can cruise anytime of the weekend but this is an event we do once a yea.r for the kids were not thinking of ourselves were thinking for the less unfortunate.....


Theirs a million toy drives going on Your not going to lose a shortage of toys by ending your event 2 hours early . The majority of people show up between 9 and 1200. But its cool just thought I'd ask .


----------



## 66CLASSICSTYLECC (Nov 16, 2010)

10AM TO 5PM CLASSIC STYLE 3RD TOY DRIVE


----------



## 66CLASSICSTYLECC (Nov 16, 2010)

TO THE TOP


----------



## 66CLASSICSTYLECC (Nov 16, 2010)

TTT


----------



## rlowrod (Jul 19, 2007)

Hump day bump


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

:thumbsup:TO THE TOP!!!


----------



## rlowrod (Jul 19, 2007)

Classic Style Car Club
3rd annual toy drive
in conjunction with
the Corona Police department
Sunday, November 27th 2011
10 am to 5 pm
at Lampost Pizza 300 n. Main street, Corona ca
* AGAIN THIS YEAR *Donate a toy *OR* make a $10 dollar donation and receive
a ticket for a chance to win one of the *many* bicycles we will be raffling off.
There will be other raffles, including a 50 / 50 raffle, A DJ, Beer and pizza specials.
*The Cholo DJ will be in the house!*
Come out and have a good time while helping bring a Merry Christmas to the little ones.
If you would like to help sponsor this event contact our President Paul Sr. @ 951-452-0481


----------



## 66CLASSICSTYLECC (Nov 16, 2010)

TTT


----------



## FINR'N'BLU (Nov 17, 2010)

TOGETHER CC WILL BE THERE TO SUPPORT THE CAUSE"IT'S FOR THE KIDS" I REMEMBER GROWING UP BEING LESS FORTUNATE LET'S GET IT CRACKING CLASSIC STYLE CC!


----------



## 66CLASSICSTYLECC (Nov 16, 2010)

thanks bro..this is why i love doing this becuz i was less fortunate myself..


----------



## 66CLASSICSTYLECC (Nov 16, 2010)

FINR'N'BLU said:


> TOGETHER CC WILL BE THERE TO SUPPORT THE CAUSE"IT'S FOR THE KIDS" I REMEMBER GROWING UP BEING LESS FORTUNATE LET'S GET IT CRACKING CLASSIC STYLE CC!


AND WE WILL ALSO SUPPORT YOUR TOY DRIVE BROTHER AND THANKS TOGETHER C.C. FOR YOUR SUPPORT


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

PIZZA PIZZA!!


----------



## BLACK79REGAL (Dec 17, 2009)

TTT


----------



## rlowrod (Jul 19, 2007)

bigtroubles1 said:


> Theirs a million toy drives going on Your not going to lose a shortage of toys by ending your event 2 hours early . The majority of people show up between 9 and 1200. But its cool just thought I'd ask .



:uh: wow... Homeboy thinks there's to many toy drives. 

I hope anyone that can read this from anyplace in the world understands that there will never be enough toy's to go around .
Over 14% unemployment in the IE. :dunno:

_How _many people you know that's been unemployed for over a year, still on unemployment or had it run out? How many with kids?

Toy Drives are a POSITIVE CONTRIBUTION that WE CHOOSE to make to our local community. Maybe even improve the lowrider image in our communities AND
improve the life of a little child or many little children because WE came together and took the time to hang out with our friends and collect toys for them. 

Yes, there's a little self promotion going on. We do it in conjunction with the Corona police department. It allows us to get to know them AND let's them, 
get to know us and our friends. This way, they get to understand our lifestyle better and also understand that many of us are professionals, skilled, talented, have real jobs, run local businesses, maybe work for the city as well or the county and are local homeowners. Not only just like there neighbors, and co workers but maybe a little better, because we can and do, take the time to do positive things for the less fortunate in our communities.

Please don't think like this guy :uh:, even if you can't make it to our toy drive, 
Please find a couple bucks extra and take the time to pick up a little toy and drop it off at ANY clubs toy Drive, there's NEVER enough toys to go around.

Classic Style Car Club thanks you for your support, not only for donating to our toy drive but for your donations to all of the clubs in the IE.

I'm a lowrider for a lot of reasons, this is just one of them.


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

rlowrod said:


> :uh: wow... Homeboy thinks there's to many toy drives.
> 
> I hope anyone that can read this from anyplace in the world understands that there will never be enough toy's to go around .
> Over 14% unemployment in the IE. :dunno:
> ...


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

this aint no competition or nothing as u make it seem like. u promote your ONCE a year event and ill continue to promote my MONTHLY event .. no hard feelings for those who dnt come. we all have different views on lowriding im a supporter of all aspects of low riding and i understand others do to. if anyone cant make my event then u can always go to the next one il have . they are monthly cruises at the end of each month


----------



## 66CLASSICSTYLECC (Nov 16, 2010)

rlowrod said:


> :uh: wow... Homeboy thinks there's to many toy drives.
> 
> I hope anyone that can read this from anyplace in the world understands that there will never be enough toy's to go around .
> Over 14% unemployment in the IE. :dunno:
> ...


THATS RITE MIKE TO THE TOP


----------



## Danee08 (Oct 4, 2009)

bigtroubles1 said:


> as old as u clowns are u would think u would not act so childish coming on my post blasting it with your event.. second i didnt say their are too many toy drives i said their are plenty. you arent going to save the world by cutting the toy drive an hour or two short in order to allow others to attend different lowrider events...you guys were a cool club in my eyes but due to the way you have responded to me i look at you guys in a different way.. so lets just leave it like that.. good luc with your event ..


WTF ? WHAT'S THE DEAL WITH THE INSULTS? OLD CLOWNS ? JOSEPH , I DON'T THINK THAT'S THE WAY TO EXPRESS YOURSELF . YOU'RE THE ONE SOUNDING CHILDISH , YOUR CLUB IS STILL COOL IN MY EYES MOST OF MY BEST FRIENDS ARE GOOD TIMERS . AND JUST WANNA WISH YOU THE BEST OF LUCK WITH YOUR EVENT , TAKE CARE HOMIE.


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

Danee08 said:


> WTF ? WHAT'S THNE DEAL WITH THE INSULTS? OLD CLOWNS ? JOSEPH , I DON'T THINK THAT'S THE WAY TO EXPRESS YOURSELF . YOU'RE THE ONE SOUNDING CHILDISH , YOUR CLUB IS STILL COOL IN MY EYES MOST OF MY BEST FRIENDS ARE GOOD TIMERS . AND JUST WANNA WISH YOU THE BEST OF LUCK WITH YOUR EVENT , TAKE CARE HOMIE.


No insult meant . Depends how u take it. I'll erase clowns if that makes u feel better . And good times dnt have nothing ta do with the way I FEEL . I speak for myself


----------



## 66CLASSICSTYLECC (Nov 16, 2010)

Danee08 said:


> WTF ? WHAT'S THE DEAL WITH THE INSULTS? OLD CLOWNS ? JOSEPH , I DON'T THINK THAT'S THE WAY TO EXPRESS YOURSELF . YOU'RE THE ONE SOUNDING CHILDISH , YOUR CLUB IS STILL COOL IN MY EYES MOST OF MY BEST FRIENDS ARE GOOD TIMERS . AND JUST WANNA WISH YOU THE BEST OF LUCK WITH YOUR EVENT , TAKE CARE HOMIE.


X66


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

Edited since people get offended easily ..


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

i was very respectful by even coming to u YOUNG MEN seeing if we can wrk something out on the same day and yur boy turned it into "i dnt support toy drives and i said that theirs too many toys drives" which none of that was said.. im not here to start problems with know one . then u wanna bring goodtimes in it like its their opinion. i guess u failed to read my signature, ITS FUNNY HOW PEOPLE ONLY READ WHAT THEY WANNA READ and not read the message as a whole


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

SO IF U TOOK IT PERSONALLY THEN MY BAD HOMIE I THOUGHT WE COULD WRK SOMETHING OUT ON THE SAME DAY SO WE COULD ALL ENJOY THE LOWRIDER COMMUNITY .. SO LIKE I SAID GOODLUCK WITH YUR EVENT I MAY EVEN COME BY AND DROP A TOY AND OR DONATE. I HAVE NOTHING AGAINST THE KIDS AND LIKE I SAID BEFORE TO ANYONE WHO FEELS LIKE COMING TO CRUISE THE I.E AROUND 2PM WE WILL BE AT CORONA PARK.. THE END !!!


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

ttt!!!! we will b there :thumbsup:


----------



## 66CLASSICSTYLECC (Nov 16, 2010)

Latin Luxury said:


> ttt!!!! we will b there :thumbsup:


THANKS LATIN LUXURY WE WILL SEE YOU GUYS THERE AND THANKS BROTHERS


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

:thumbsup:TO THE TOP!!!


----------



## 66CLASSICSTYLECC (Nov 16, 2010)

RUSTY 36 said:


> :thumbsup:TO THE TOP!!!


WHATS UP RUSTY HOW U BEEN BROTHER AND THANKS FOR THE BUMP


----------



## 66CLASSICSTYLECC (Nov 16, 2010)

to the top


----------



## rlowrod (Jul 19, 2007)

Classic Style Car Club
3rd annual toy drive
in conjunction with
the Corona Police department
Sunday, November 27th 2011
10 am to 5 pm
at Lampost Pizza 300 n. Main street, Corona ca
* AGAIN THIS YEAR *Donate a toy *OR* make a $10 dollar donation and receive
a ticket for a chance to win one of the *many* bicycles we will be raffling off.
There will be other raffles, including a 50 / 50 raffle, A DJ, Beer and pizza specials.
*The Cholo DJ will be in the house!*
Come out and have a good time while helping bring a Merry Christmas to the little ones.
If you would like to help sponsor this event contact our President Paul Sr. @ 951-452-0481
:biggrin:


----------



## badex63 (Nov 19, 2009)

66CLASSICSTYLECC said:


> X66


 :wave: whats up CLASSIC STYLE brothers? lets not entertain the negative comments of one. :nono: we all do things for various events that is beneficial not only to the car clubs, but we also support the needs of the less fortunate. TOY DRIVES, FUNDRAISERS TO ASSIST FAMILYS WHEN A LOVED ONE WAS LOST, or NOT EVEN FOR THAT REASON, MAYBE SOMEONES CHILD IS RAISING MONEY FOR AN EDUCATION who knows; the fact of the matter is, we support as much as we can. Maybe some riders like cruising only, not a problem with that to each his own... Lets move forward with our toy drive and make it a successful one. I my self dont like wasting gas taking a 1 hour drive getting to location and fiquring out what to do next, but thats just me... my fun is hanging out with friends, meeting new friends, and showing support to other car clubs in the area and beyond.:yes: :thumbsup::werd:


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

badex63 said:


> :wave: whats up CLASSIC STYLE brothers? lets not entertain the negative comments of one. :nono: we all do things for various events that is beneficial not only to the car clubs, but we also support the needs of the less fortunate. TOY DRIVES, FUNDRAISERS TO ASSIST FAMILYS WHEN A LOVED ONE WAS LOST, or NOT EVEN FOR THAT REASON, MAYBE SOMEONES CHILD IS RAISING MONEY FOR AN EDUCATION who knows; the fact of the matter is, we support as much as we can. Maybe some riders like cruising only, not a problem with that to each his own... Lets move forward with our toy drive and make it a successful one. I my self dont like wasting gas taking a 1 hour drive getting to location and fiquring out what to do next, but thats just me... my fun is hanging out with friends, meeting new friends, and showing support to other car clubs in the area and beyond.:yes: :thumbsup::werd:


:thumbsup: agreed . i enjoy all aspects of lowriding from the shows to the cruising . the i.e seems to only do shows. ive honestly never seen any crusing besides the sunset cruise that ive been trying to start up .. if u guys feel i was being negative i wasnt. i was only trying to see if we can wrk something out ..i built my car to ride u built yours to sit . but one thing we have in common is we enjoy the hobby ..


----------



## badex63 (Nov 19, 2009)

bigtroubles1 said:


> :thumbsup: agreed . i enjoy all aspects of lowriding from the shows to the cruising . the i.e seems to only do shows. ive honestly never seen any crusing besides the sunset cruise that ive been trying to start up .. if u guys feel i was being negative i wasnt. i was only trying to see if we can wrk something out ..i built my car to ride u built yours to sit . but one thing we have in common is we enjoy the hobby ..


 Right on... :thumbsup:


----------



## 65ragrider (Mar 9, 2007)

TO THE TOP FOR A POSITIVE EVENT:thumbsup:


----------



## badex63 (Nov 19, 2009)

65ragrider said:


> TO THE TOP FOR A POSITIVE EVENT:thumbsup:


* TTT :bowrofl:*


----------



## 66CLASSICSTYLECC (Nov 16, 2010)

65ragrider said:


> TO THE TOP FOR A POSITIVE EVENT:thumbsup:


thanks joe lets make it a good one too


----------



## 67 B-WINE DESTINY (Nov 27, 2008)

TO THE TOP CLASSIC STYLE


----------



## 66CLASSICSTYLECC (Nov 16, 2010)

67 B-WINE DESTINY said:


> TO THE TOP CLASSIC STYLE


THANKS TRAFFIC BROTHERS WE WILL SEE YOU THERE:thumbsup:


----------



## 66CLASSICSTYLECC (Nov 16, 2010)

badex63 said:


> :wave: whats up CLASSIC STYLE brothers? lets not entertain the negative comments of one. :nono: we all do things for various events that is beneficial not only to the car clubs, but we also support the needs of the less fortunate. TOY DRIVES, FUNDRAISERS TO ASSIST FAMILYS WHEN A LOVED ONE WAS LOST, or NOT EVEN FOR THAT REASON, MAYBE SOMEONES CHILD IS RAISING MONEY FOR AN EDUCATION who knows; the fact of the matter is, we support as much as we can. Maybe some riders like cruising only, not a problem with that to each his own... Lets move forward with our toy drive and make it a successful one. I my self dont like wasting gas taking a 1 hour drive getting to location and fiquring out what to do next, but thats just me... my fun is hanging out with friends, meeting new friends, and showing support to other car clubs in the area and beyond.:yes: :thumbsup::werd:


WHATS UP SIR RALPH AND WELL SAID TTT


----------



## 66CLASSICSTYLECC (Nov 16, 2010)

TTT


----------



## Danee08 (Oct 4, 2009)

badex63 said:


> :wave: whats up CLASSIC STYLE brothers? lets not entertain the negative comments of one. :nono: we all do things for various events that is beneficial not only to the car clubs, but we also support the needs of the less fortunate. TOY DRIVES, FUNDRAISERS TO ASSIST FAMILYS WHEN A LOVED ONE WAS LOST, or NOT EVEN FOR THAT REASON, MAYBE SOMEONES CHILD IS RAISING MONEY FOR AN EDUCATION who knows; the fact of the matter is, we support as much as we can. Maybe some riders like cruising only, not a problem with that to each his own... Lets move forward with our toy drive and make it a successful one. I my self dont like wasting gas taking a 1 hour drive getting to location and fiquring out what to do next, but thats just me... my fun is hanging out with friends, meeting new friends, and showing support to other car clubs in the area and beyond.:yes: :thumbsup::werd:


 :thumbsup: TTT


----------



## 66CLASSICSTYLECC (Nov 16, 2010)




----------



## 66CLASSICSTYLECC (Nov 16, 2010)

ttt


----------



## 66CLASSICSTYLECC (Nov 16, 2010)

to the top


----------



## rlowrod (Jul 19, 2007)

TTT


----------



## TRAFFIC 58 (Sep 19, 2008)

66CLASSICSTYLECC said:


> *TO THE TOP*


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

66CLASSICSTYLECC said:


> WHATS UP RUSTY HOW U BEEN BROTHER AND THANKS FOR THE BUMP


:thumbsup: BEEN GOOD BRO. WE WILL SEE YOU GUYS OUT THERE!!! TTT FOR "CLASSIC STYLE"


----------



## rlowrod (Jul 19, 2007)

66CLASSICSTYLECC said:


>


NICE JOB NANO:thumbsup:


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

TTT!!!!!!!:thumbsup:


66CLASSICSTYLECC said:


>


----------



## 66CLASSICSTYLECC (Nov 16, 2010)

RUSTY 36 said:


> :thumbsup: BEEN GOOD BRO. WE WILL SEE YOU GUYS OUT THERE!!! TTT FOR "CLASSIC STYLE"


thats good bro and thanks for the support rusty


----------



## bigdoughnuts (Jul 11, 2011)

Damn flyer looks good. ROYAL FAMILIA c.c. will be there to support. Mandatory for all my members to show up and support. ROYAL HYDRAULICS will be donating hydraulic parts to be raffled off for sure. Not going to let you guys down.


----------



## 66CLASSICSTYLECC (Nov 16, 2010)

bigdoughnuts said:


> Damn flyer looks good. ROYAL FAMILIA c.c. will be there to support. Mandatory for all my members to show up and support. ROYAL HYDRAULICS will be donating hydraulic parts to be raffled off for sure. Not going to let you guys down.


thanks raymond and glad you like the flyer see you homies there ttt


----------



## rlowrod (Jul 19, 2007)

TTT


----------



## Danee08 (Oct 4, 2009)

rlowrod said:


> NICE JOB NANO:thumbsup:


:thumbsup:


----------



## 66CLASSICSTYLECC (Nov 16, 2010)

TO THE TOP


----------



## rlowrod (Jul 19, 2007)

TTT


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

BUMP


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## 66CLASSICSTYLECC (Nov 16, 2010)

TTT


----------



## nanos70mc (Dec 15, 2008)

TTT


----------



## Danee08 (Oct 4, 2009)

T T T


----------



## 66CLASSICSTYLECC (Nov 16, 2010)

TO THE TOP


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

:nicoderm:


----------



## 66CLASSICSTYLECC (Nov 16, 2010)

ALMOST HERE


----------



## prestige (Feb 18, 2010)

Prestige car club will be there.


----------



## 13OZKAR (May 31, 2008)

TTT


----------



## 13OZKAR (May 31, 2008)




----------



## 13OZKAR (May 31, 2008)




----------



## 66CLASSICSTYLECC (Nov 16, 2010)

13OZKAR said:


> View attachment 389108


THANKS OSCAR SEE U THERE BROTHER


----------



## 66CLASSICSTYLECC (Nov 16, 2010)

prestige said:


> Prestige car club will be there.


THANKS BROTHER SEE U THERE


----------



## 66CLASSICSTYLECC (Nov 16, 2010)

JAE BUENO WILL BE IN THE HOUSE TO TAKE PICS, THANKS JAE WE APPERCIATE IT HOMIE


----------



## 66CLASSICSTYLECC (Nov 16, 2010)

66CLASSICSTYLECC said:


> JAE BUENO WILL BE IN THE HOUSE TO TAKE PICS, THANKS JAE WE APPERCIATE IT HOMIE


----------



## 66CLASSICSTYLECC (Nov 16, 2010)

ttt


----------



## 13OZKAR (May 31, 2008)

66CLASSICSTYLECC said:


> THANKS OSCAR SEE U THERE BROTHER


 :thumbsup:..... CAN I TAKE A LOWROD IF I DONT GET TO TAKE A LO-LO???


----------



## 66CLASSICSTYLECC (Nov 16, 2010)

13OZKAR said:


> :thumbsup:..... CAN I TAKE A LOWROD IF I DONT GET TO TAKE A LO-LO???


its open to everybody brother


----------



## badex63 (Nov 19, 2009)

66CLASSICSTYLECC said:


>


 Nice flyer !!! done up just in time.  still have plenty of time to promote the Big Bad "CLASSIC STYLE" Toy Drive... come one come all enjoy the day with friends old and new; listen to the jams on the 1s and 2s being played by the One And Only Cholo DJ. It's a family affair bring out your loved ones as well; Holidays are upon us let's celebrate early starting off with this toy drive. Put a smile on a childs face. :tears: :yes: :bowrofl:


----------



## 66CLASSICSTYLECC (Nov 16, 2010)

badex63 said:


> Nice flyer !!! done up just in time.  still have plenty of time to promote the Big Bad "CLASSIC STYLE" Toy Drive... come one come all enjoy the day with friends old and new; listen to the jams on the 1s and 2s being played by the One And Only Cholo DJ. It's a family affair bring out your loved ones as well; Holidays are upon us let's celebrate early starting off with this toy drive. Put a smile on a childs face. :tears: :yes: :bowrofl:


AMEN SIR RALPH


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

LA MAJESTICS WE GONNA TRY AND MAKE IT OR ATLEAST DROP OF SUM TOYS


----------



## nanos70mc (Dec 15, 2008)

Hey Paully, dont be hitting your siren on the way in ese!


----------



## 13OZKAR (May 31, 2008)

13OZKAR said:


> :thumbsup:..... CAN I TAKE A LOWROD IF I DONT GET TO TAKE A LO-LO???


 KOO


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

:worship: ""TTT"" FOR CLASSIC STYLE!! :boink:


----------



## Danee08 (Oct 4, 2009)

badex63 said:


> Nice flyer !!! done up just in time.  still have plenty of time to promote the Big Bad "CLASSIC STYLE" Toy Drive... come one come all enjoy the day with friends old and new; listen to the jams on the 1s and 2s being played by the One And Only Cholo DJ. It's a family affair bring out your loved ones as well; Holidays are upon us let's celebrate early starting off with this toy drive. Put a smile on a childs face. :tears: :yes: :bowrofl:


:werd::thumbsup:


----------



## 66CLASSICSTYLECC (Nov 16, 2010)

smiley`s 84 fleetwood said:


> LA MAJESTICS WE GONNA TRY AND MAKE IT OR ATLEAST DROP OF SUM TOYS


thanks smiley and also bring your kids when u donate a toy u will get a raffle ticket for a chance to win a bike for a boy or girl and thanks again majestics c.c. l.a. see u homies there


----------



## 66CLASSICSTYLECC (Nov 16, 2010)

13OZKAR said:


> KOO


AND BRING YOUR KID'S OUT OSCAR AND HAVE A GOODTIME WITH US


----------



## 66CLASSICSTYLECC (Nov 16, 2010)

El Aztec Pride said:


> :worship: ""TTT"" FOR CLASSIC STYLE!! :boink:


THANKS TOGETHER C.C. SEE U HOMIES AT THE TRAFFIC SHOW TOO TTT


----------



## 66CLASSICSTYLECC (Nov 16, 2010)

nanos70mc said:


> View attachment 389504
> View attachment 389507
> Hey Paully, dont be hitting your siren on the way in ese!


IS LARRY GOING NANO??


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

:thumbsup:TO THE TOP!!!


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

TTT!!!! WAS UP RUSTY:wave:


----------



## rlowrod (Jul 19, 2007)

Classic Style Car Club
3rd annual toy drive
in conjunction with
the Corona Police department
Sunday, November 27th 2011
10 am to 5 pm
at Lampost Pizza 300 n. Main street, Corona ca
* AGAIN THIS YEAR *Donate a toy *OR* make a $10 dollar donation and receive
a ticket for a chance to win one of the *many* bicycles we will be raffling off.
There will be other raffles, including a 50 / 50 raffle, A DJ, Beer and pizza specials.
*The Cholo DJ will be in the house!*
Come out and have a good time while helping bring a Merry Christmas to the little ones.
If you would like to help sponsor this event contact our President Paul Sr. @ 951-452-0481
:biggrin:


----------



## 66CLASSICSTYLECC (Nov 16, 2010)

TO THE TOP


----------



## 66CLASSICSTYLECC (Nov 16, 2010)

ttt


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

TTT!!!!!!


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)




----------



## TRAFFIC 58 (Sep 19, 2008)

El Aztec Pride said:


> Xs 2 CLASSIC STYLE BRINGING SMILES TO A LOT OF KIDS


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Available for Car Shows, fundraisers and private weddings or parties. Car show entertainment includes 70's and 80's tv and music trivia, Motown trivia and sports trivia with prizes to be given out. I also hold dance contests between clubs (using a child or adult club rep.). You're not just getting a dj. You're getting a dj/mc/host all in one. Call for pricing and date availability.
Free dj for welcome back from Iraq or Afghanistan parties.
Call for details, (323) 557-2854 Mike


----------



## 66CLASSICSTYLECC (Nov 16, 2010)

TRAFFIC 58 said:


> El Aztec Pride said:
> 
> 
> > Xs 2 CLASSIC STYLE BRINGING SMILES TO A LOT OF KIDS
> ...


----------



## rlowrod (Jul 19, 2007)

:wave:
TTT

Classic Style Car Club
3rd annual toy drive
in conjunction with
the Corona Police department
Sunday, November 27th 2011
10 am to 5 pm
at Lampost Pizza 300 n. Main street, Corona ca
* AGAIN THIS YEAR *Donate a toy *OR* make a $10 dollar donation and receive
a ticket for a chance to win one of the *many* bicycles we will be raffling off.
There will be other raffles, including a 50 / 50 raffle, A DJ, Beer and pizza specials.
*The Cholo DJ will be in the house!*
Come out and have a good time while helping bring a Merry Christmas to the little ones.
If you would like to help sponsor this event contact our President Paul Sr. @ 951-452-0481


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

TTT!!!!! 4 THE KIDS!!!!!


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

This was only to get the word out that the Traffic Show had been cancelled. However it turned into a toy drive. So please drop on by and drop off a toy, kick it, listen to music, gossip, grub, take pics, and enjoy the dance off between kids from different clubs. We are also looking to get all of the Presidents from all clubs in attendance to get down and compete for the cash prize as well.
See you all sunday morning, and GO COWBOYS!!!!!


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

To the top


----------



## rlowrod (Jul 19, 2007)

Classic Style Car Club
3rd annual toy drive
in conjunction with
the Corona Police department
Sunday, November 27th 2011
10 am to 5 pm
at Lampost Pizza 300 n. Main street, Corona ca
* AGAIN THIS YEAR *Donate a toy *OR* make a $10 dollar donation and receive
a ticket for a chance to win one of the *many* bicycles we will be raffling off.
There will be other raffles, including a 50 / 50 raffle, A DJ, Beer and pizza specials.
*The Cholo DJ will be in the house!*
Come out and have a good time while helping bring a Merry Christmas to the little ones.
If you would like to help sponsor this event contact our President Paul Sr. @ 951-452-0481


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)




----------



## LostCastaway (Oct 9, 2006)




----------



## Danee08 (Oct 4, 2009)

:thumbsup:T T T for all the toy drives :thumbsup:


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

:yes:


----------



## rlowrod (Jul 19, 2007)

:wave:
Classic Style Car Club
3rd annual toy drive
in conjunction with
the Corona Police department
Sunday, November 27th 2011
10 am to 5 pm
at Lampost Pizza 300 n. Main street, Corona ca
* AGAIN THIS YEAR *Donate a toy *OR* make a $10 dollar donation and receive
a ticket for a chance to win one of the *many* bicycles we will be raffling off.
There will be other raffles, including a 50 / 50 raffle, A DJ, Beer and pizza specials.
*The Cholo DJ will be in the house!*
Come out and have a good time while helping bring a Merry Christmas to the little ones.
If you would like to help sponsor this event contact our President Paul Sr. @ 951-452-0481 

:biggrin:


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

It's going down ese...dance-off y todo.


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Check this out. Angel Baby from 99.1 is having his 9th annual food drive and turkey Jam Nov. 19th at castle Park in Riverside. There is entertainment all day including Klymaxx, Hank Castro (former lead vocalist for Midnighters) Noel G will be there signing autographs, people from Operation Repo, and a whole lot more. Entry is ONLY 5 Cans of food or a turkey. The need for turkeys is high as we can all imagine, so please try to bring a turkey. Right now, mant markets are having two for one turkey sales, keep one, bring one. Please, please be part of helping to feed the less fortunate. We all have been there at one time or another.
Thanks, from me and my family.


----------



## rlowrod (Jul 19, 2007)

djmikethecholodj said:


> Check this out. Angel Baby from 99.1 is having his 9th annual food drive and turkey Jam Nov. 19th at castle Park in Riverside. There is entertainment all day including Klymaxx, Hank Castro (former lead vocalist for Midnighters) Noel G will be there signing autographs, people from Operation Repo, and a whole lot more. Entry is ONLY 5 Cans of food or a turkey. The need for turkeys is high as we can all imagine, so please try to bring a turkey. Right now, mant markets are having two for one turkey sales, keep one, bring one. Please, please be part of helping to feed the less fortunate. We all have been there at one time or another.
> Thanks, from me and my family.


:thumbsup:


----------



## rlowrod (Jul 19, 2007)

Classic Style Car Club
3rd annual toy drive
in conjunction with
the Corona Police department
Sunday, November 27th 2011
10 am to 5 pm
at Lampost Pizza 300 n. Main street, Corona ca
* AGAIN THIS YEAR *Donate a toy *OR* make a $10 dollar donation and receive
a ticket for a chance to win one of the *many* bicycles we will be raffling off.
There will be other raffles, including a 50 / 50 raffle, A DJ, Beer and pizza specials.
*The Cholo DJ will be in the house!*
Come out and have a good time while helping bring a Merry Christmas to the little ones.
If you would like to help sponsor this event contact our President Paul Sr. @ 951-452-0481
:biggrin: ​


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

BUMP


----------



## TRAFFIC 58 (Sep 19, 2008)

TO THE TOP


----------



## LOUIE A 62 (Aug 13, 2009)

T T T :thumbsup:


----------



## Danee08 (Oct 4, 2009)

djmikethecholodj said:


> Check this out. Angel Baby from 99.1 is having his 9th annual food drive and turkey Jam Nov. 19th at castle Park in Riverside. There is entertainment all day including Klymaxx, Hank Castro (former lead vocalist for Midnighters) Noel G will be there signing autographs, people from Operation Repo, and a whole lot more. Entry is ONLY 5 Cans of food or a turkey. The need for turkeys is high as we can all imagine, so please try to bring a turkey. Right now, mant markets are having two for one turkey sales, keep one, bring one. Please, please be part of helping to feed the less fortunate. We all have been there at one time or another.
> Thanks, from me and my family.


:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## rlowrod (Jul 19, 2007)

Rainy Day :tears: BUMP 

TTT


----------



## nanos70mc (Dec 15, 2008)

It's not rainy, its just damp! Clear skies ahead


----------



## rlowrod (Jul 19, 2007)

TWO MORE WEEKS :thumbsup:


----------



## 13OZKAR (May 31, 2008)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content







TTT


----------



## Danee08 (Oct 4, 2009)

T T T:thumbsup:


----------



## Trucha-Marcos (Apr 27, 2009)

TTT


----------



## TRAFFIC 58 (Sep 19, 2008)

to the top:thumbsup:


----------



## LATINLIFE-64- (Apr 2, 2009)

WHATS UP CLASSIC STYLE? SEE YOU GUYS THERE TTMFT


----------



## RAGHOUSE75 (Oct 26, 2010)

TTT! :thumbsup:


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

:thumbsup:MERRY XMAS FROM TOGETHER!:boink:


----------



## TRAFFIC 58 (Sep 19, 2008)

CLASSIC STYLE CC TO THE TOP


----------



## badex63 (Nov 19, 2009)

TRAFFIC 58 said:


> CLASSIC STYLE CC TO THE TOP


 Yeah boy... Classic style in full force representing and supporting Traffics 1st annual toy drive. Come on out and support Classic Style's toy drive NOVEMBER 27th, 2011. Discounts on pizza and beer, and watch your favorite football teams with old/new friends and listen to the jams being played by the cholo dj !!! or you can waste time and gas just cruising aimlessly to the park, getting tied up in red lights,ETC... but if that's what one or a few like to do, more power to them; either way it's all good. :rofl: :h5:


----------



## LATINLIFE-64- (Apr 2, 2009)

badex63 said:


> Yeah boy... Classic style in full force representing and supporting Traffics 1st annual toy drive. Come on out and support Classic Style's toy drive NOVEMBER 27th, 2011. Discounts on pizza and beer, and watch your favorite football teams with old/new friends and listen to the jams being played by the cholo dj !!! or you can waste time and gas just cruising aimlessly to the park, getting tied up in red lights,ETC... but if that's what one or a few like to do, more power to them; either way it's all good. :rofl: :h5:


X64


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

:thumbsup: TO THE TOP!!!


----------



## badex63 (Nov 19, 2009)

RUSTY 36 said:


> :thumbsup: TO THE TOP!!!


 *TTT :run::werd:*


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

it's going down in Corona.......


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

badex63 said:


> Yeah boy... Classic style in full force representing and supporting Traffics 1st annual toy drive. Come on out and support Classic Style's toy drive NOVEMBER 27th, 2011. Discounts on pizza and beer, and watch your favorite football teams with old/new friends and listen to the jams being played by the cholo dj !!! or you can waste time and gas just cruising aimlessly to the park, getting tied up in red lights,ETC... but if that's what one or a few like to do, more power to them; either way it's all good. :rofl: :h5:


Come and get some cd's b4 you go cruising.


----------



## rlowrod (Jul 19, 2007)

Classic Style Car Club
3rd annual toy drive
in conjunction with
the Corona Police department
Sunday, November 27th 2011
10 am to 5 pm
at Lampost Pizza 300 n. Main street, Corona ca
*AGAIN THIS YEAR *Donate a toy *OR* make a $10 dollar donation and receive
a ticket for a chance to win one of the *many* bicycles we will be raffling off.
There will be other raffles, including a 50 / 50 raffle, A DJ, Beer and pizza specials.
*The Cholo DJ will be in the house!
*Come out and have a good time while helping bring a Merry Christmas to the little ones.
If you would like to help sponsor this event contact our President Paul Sr. @ 951-452-0481
:biggrin: 


HUMP DAY BUMP :nicoderm:​


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life (Mar 1, 2006)

66CLASSICSTYLECC said:


> THANKS HOPE TO SEE U THERE BROTHER CLASSIC STYLE BUMP


Yes sir.....gta help the kids and families....put some smiles on their faces....


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

:cheesy::thumbsup:


----------



## rlowrod (Jul 19, 2007)

Won't be long now, only a few more days and it's ON! 
The Cholo DJ doing his thing.
Bikes, scooters and other things being raffled off, toys being collected.
Pizza, Beers, NFL, BBQ, friends, family and bad ass cars all in one place, all to help make a few little kids have a much better Christmas.

Come out, bring a toy or make a $10 donation and get a raffle ticket, maybe you will win a bicycle.
Never know, somebody has to win them. 

So come out, enjoy the day and help us make some little childrens dreams come true to. :biggrin:


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

TTT


----------



## Danee08 (Oct 4, 2009)

jojo67 said:


> TTT


what's up jojo ? como estas carnal?


----------



## 66CLASSICSTYLECC (Nov 16, 2010)

El Aztec Pride said:


> :thumbsup:MERRY XMAS FROM TOGETHER!:boink:


THANKS TOGETHER CC AND YOUR CAR CLUB LOOKED GOOD AT THE TRAFFIC TOY DRIVE TTT


----------



## 13OZKAR (May 31, 2008)




----------



## LOODOG46 (Apr 22, 2010)

[/S*LOS LATIN BOMBAS N LA CASA! WE'LL BE THERE PAUL........Q-VO Y FELIZ NAVIDAD!*


----------



## rlowrod (Jul 19, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Prizes for everyone that comes out in a Cowboys jersey baby!!!


----------



## badex63 (Nov 19, 2009)

LOODOG46 said:


> [/S*LOS LATIN BOMBAS N LA CASA! WE'LL BE THERE PAUL........Q-VO Y FELIZ NAVIDAD!*


* Holy shit look what the heat brought in !!! :burn: :wow: sir LooDog... what's up loco where u at, where u been? good to see you found your way back to LIL. :run: keep in touch. R*


----------



## Danee08 (Oct 4, 2009)

djmikethecholodj said:


> Prizes for everyone that comes out in a Cowboys jersey baby!!!


:thumbsup:


----------



## EL VAGO 84 (Jun 8, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## badex63 (Nov 19, 2009)

EL VAGO 84 said:


> :thumbsup:


 :wave: what's up locos? Toy drive getting closer and closer... it's all about next week November 27th, 2011 10am-5pm @ lampost pizza !!! :run: *CLASSIC STYLE  *and all the supporters are certainly in LA CASA. Let's make this happen. :thumbsup:


----------



## RAGHOUSE75 (Oct 26, 2010)

badex63 said:


> :wave: what's up locos? Toy drive getting closer and closer... it's all about next week November 27th, 2011 10am-5pm @ lampost pizza !!! :run: *CLASSIC STYLE *and all the supporters are certainly inLA CASA.Let's make this happen. :thumbsup:


TTT!:thumbsup:


----------



## LOODOG46 (Apr 22, 2010)

badex63 said:


> Holy shit look what the heat brought in !!! :burn: :wow: sir LooDog... what's up loco where u at, where u been? good to see you found your way back to LIL. :run: keep in touch. R


Q-VOLE PINCHIE BURT! YAH ,I RAN INTO A DETOUR .....PERRO ,BACK ON TRACK LOOKING FOR ACTION!LOL... BUT YAH, NOV27 IS ON LOCK.


----------



## CJBANDRES (Mar 4, 2009)

TTMFT:thumbsup:


----------



## 66CLASSICSTYLECC (Nov 16, 2010)

CJBANDRES said:


> TTMFT:thumbsup:


TTT AND THANKS BRO


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

Ttt


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Danee08 (Oct 4, 2009)

T T T


----------



## TRAFFIC 58 (Sep 19, 2008)

Danee08 said:


> T T T


TO THE TOP Classic Style cc NEXT WEEK:thumbsup:


----------



## 66CLASSICSTYLECC (Nov 16, 2010)

TRAFFIC 58 said:


> TO THE TOP Classic Style cc NEXT WEEK:thumbsup:


YOU READY FOR THE TOY DRIVE TRAFFIC CC? ALMOST HERE TTT


----------



## 13OZKAR (May 31, 2008)

TTT


----------



## Trucha-Marcos (Apr 27, 2009)

TTT


----------



## 66CLASSICSTYLECC (Nov 16, 2010)

13OZKAR said:


> View attachment 395772
> TTT


THANKS BRO FOR THE LOVE SEE U THERE TTT


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

TTT!!!!


----------



## RAGHOUSE75 (Oct 26, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

:thumbsup:TO THE TOP!!!


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

Ttt


----------



## Blvd Ray (Jun 15, 2011)

TTT...TruchA will be there to support!! :h5:


----------



## ILLUSTRIOUS64 (May 6, 2010)

ILLUSTRIOUS I.E WILL B THERE!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## JUST CLOWNING 1965 (Oct 24, 2010)

66CLASSICSTYLECC said:


> CAR CLUB'S WE WOULD LIKE TO INVITE
> LATIN BOMBAS CC
> DUKES RIV COUNTY
> TRAFFIC CC
> ...


~ S T Y L I S T I C S ~ I. E. WILL BE THERE.


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

That's right


----------



## 13OZKAR (May 31, 2008)

66CLASSICSTYLECC said:


> THANKS BRO FOR THE LOVE SEE U THERE TTT


:thumbsup:


----------



## TRAFFIC 58 (Sep 19, 2008)

66CLASSICSTYLECC said:


> YOU READY FOR THE TOY DRIVE TRAFFIC CC? ALMOST HERE TTT


YES WE'RE READY. CLASSIC STYLE BRINGING SMILES TO THE KIDS THAT'S THE WAY:thumbsup:


----------



## 66CLASSICSTYLECC (Nov 16, 2010)

unique 64 ss said:


> ILLUSTRIOUS I.E WILL B THERE!!!!!!!!!!


THANKS ILLUSTRIOUS FOR THE LOVE AND SUPPORT TTT


----------



## 66CLASSICSTYLECC (Nov 16, 2010)

JUST CLOWNING 1965 said:


> ~ S T Y L I S T I C S ~ I. E. WILL BE THERE.


THANKS STYLISTICS FOR YOUR SUPPORT


----------



## 66CLASSICSTYLECC (Nov 16, 2010)

Blvd Ray said:


> TTT...TruchA will be there to support!! :h5:


THANKS TRUCHA CC SEE U GUYS THERE


----------



## 66CLASSICSTYLECC (Nov 16, 2010)

TRAFFIC 58 said:


> YES WE'RE READY. CLASSIC STYLE BRINGING SMILES TO THE KIDS THAT'S THE WAY:thumbsup:


THATS RIGHT MARK SEE U THERE TRAFFIC CC


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life (Mar 1, 2006)

Almost time.....


----------



## 66CLASSICSTYLECC (Nov 16, 2010)

CAN'T WAIT TTT


----------



## TRAFFIC 58 (Sep 19, 2008)

TTT 4 CLASSIC STYLE C.C. TOY DRIVE:thumbsup:


----------



## 66CLASSICSTYLECC (Nov 16, 2010)

TRAFFIC 58 said:


> TTT 4 CLASSIC STYLE C.C. TOY DRIVE:thumbsup:


THANKS FOR THE BUMP MARK


----------



## rlowrod (Jul 19, 2007)

Hump Day Bump,:wave:
Come out and join us, our friends and families and have a fantastic time.
THIS SUNDAY November 27th 
Classic Style Car Club's 
3rd Annual Toy Drive
Lampost Pizza
300 N. Main Street, in Corona
Bring a $10 unwrapped toy or make a donation and 
receive a raffle ticket for a chance to win a Bicycle.

Sunshine, 74 degrees, light breeze and palm trees. I.E. at it's finest
See you Sunday, :h5:


----------



## badex63 (Nov 19, 2009)

rlowrod said:


> Hump Day Bump,:wave:
> Come out and join us, our friends and families and have a fantastic time.
> THIS SUNDAY November 27th
> Classic Style Car Club's
> ...


 _Yeah boy... count down starts today !!! good weather, good cause, good music, good food, good everything... IT'S ALL GOOD. :naughty: :bowrofl: CLASSIC STYLE and SUPPORTERS bringing it to the kids. :thumbsup:_


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life (Mar 1, 2006)

Let's do this....helping out and being positive....making it a great holiday for those who need a little help....


----------



## badex63 (Nov 19, 2009)

78 Monte 4 Life said:


> Let's do this....helping out and being positive....making it a great holiday for those who need a little help....


 you hit the nail right on the head brother... :thumbsup:


----------



## LATINLIFE-64- (Apr 2, 2009)

HEY PUAL THANKS FOR COMING TO MY HOUSE AND FIXING MY GARAGE DOOR I OWE YOU ONE TTMFT


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life (Mar 1, 2006)

badex63 said:


> you hit the nail right on the head brother... :thumbsup:


That's right....just showing people that it's not just about cars and shows....about brotherhood and helping out our communities.....


----------



## rlowrod (Jul 19, 2007)

78 Monte 4 Life said:


> That's right....just showing people that it's not just about cars and shows....about brotherhood and helping out our communities.....


:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup: YES SIR, You got this right, the cars and shows bring us together through a mutual interest and allows us to create a brotherhood 
that makes us CAPABLE of helping our communities. :biggrin:


----------



## TRAFFIC 58 (Sep 19, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

can clothes be gven also ? of course new clothes . im sure needy children can use an outfit or 2


----------



## impala's (Oct 23, 2011)

TTT


----------



## rlowrod (Jul 19, 2007)

bigtroubles1 said:


> can clothes be gven also ? of course new clothes . im sure needy children can use an outfit or 2


I'm sure any donation would go a long way in today's economy. Also cash donations are being accepted and distributed through the Corona PD. 
:thumbsup:


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

rlowrod said:


> I'm sure any donation would go a long way in today's economy. Also cash donations are being accepted and distributed through the Corona PD.
> :thumbsup:


Cool sounds GOOD


----------



## rlowrod (Jul 19, 2007)

Happy Thanksgiving, see you Sunday!


----------



## 66CLASSICSTYLECC (Nov 16, 2010)

rlowrod said:


> Happy Thanksgiving, see you Sunday!


TTT ALMOST HERE CANT WAIT


----------



## ONTARIOCLASSICS CC (Dec 18, 2008)

Well be there to support.


----------



## FINR'N'BLU (Nov 17, 2010)

SEE YOU GUYS ON SUNDAY "TOGETHER C.C"WILL BE THERE!!!!!


----------



## GM RIDER (Oct 26, 2006)

66CLASSICSTYLECC said:


>


----------



## 66CLASSICSTYLECC (Nov 16, 2010)

FINR'N'BLU said:


> SEE YOU GUYS ON SUNDAY "TOGETHER C.C"WILL BE THERE!!!!!


THANKS TOGETHER CC WE WILL SEE YOU SUNDAY TTT


----------



## NEGRO 63 (Mar 24, 2011)

66CLASSICSTYLECC said:


> CAR CLUB'S WE WOULD LIKE TO INVITE
> LATIN BOMBAS CC
> DUKES RIV COUNTY
> TRAFFIC CC
> ...


STYLISTICS I.E will b there !!!


----------



## 66CLASSICSTYLECC (Nov 16, 2010)

ttt


----------



## 66CLASSICSTYLECC (Nov 16, 2010)

***** 63 said:


> STYLISTICS I.E will b there !!!


thats whats up stylistics cc i.e. showing love


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

LATIN LUXURY CC WILL B THERE!!!!!!!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## 66CLASSICSTYLECC (Nov 16, 2010)

Latin Luxury said:


> LATIN LUXURY CC WILL B THERE!!!!!!!!!:thumbsup:


 THANKS LATIN LUXURY.... ALSO GOT SOME BRAND NEW BIKES TODAY GETTING READY FOR OUR TOY DRIVE THIS SUNDAY TTT


----------



## supreme82 (Jun 25, 2008)

almost here BUMP


----------



## 66CLASSICSTYLECC (Nov 16, 2010)

supreme82 said:


> almost here BUMP


HELL YEAH ALMOST HERE


----------



## prestige (Feb 18, 2010)

TO THE TOP


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

bigtroubles1 said:


> Cool sounds GOOD


So before you go "cruising in to the sunset", to live happily ever after, come by, bring yo wallet, and break yo-self....:bowrofl::bowrofl:


----------



## kandy-kutty87 (May 10, 2004)

djmikethecholodj said:


> So before you go "cruising in to the sunset", to live happily ever after, come by, bring yo wallet, and break yo-self....:bowrofl::bowrofl:


are you going to be selling cds


----------



## 13OZKAR (May 31, 2008)

PSSST-PSSST-PSSST!!!


----------



## LATINLIFE-64- (Apr 2, 2009)

LATINLIFE WILL BE THERE


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

djmikethecholodj said:


> So before you go "cruising in to the sunset", to live happily ever after, come by, bring yo wallet, and break yo-self....:bowrofl::bowrofl:


i bought some clothes for the kids. not all kids need toys some could use a warm jacket . so ima go support classicstyle and then support myself hahaha


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

prestige said:


> TO THE TOP


when u gnna start a topic with yur new club G . i been looking out for it


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life (Mar 1, 2006)

See u homies tomorrow....


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

78 Monte 4 Life said:


> See u homies tomorrow....



lieeeesss....lol


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life (Mar 1, 2006)

Lil Spanks said:


> lieeeesss....lol


See u there anyways.....


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

78 Monte 4 Life said:


> See u there anyways.....


not going


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life (Mar 1, 2006)

Lil Spanks said:


> not going


I was gna get carnitas @ el tapatio


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

whaaaaaaataatatatatata


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

Lil Spanks said:


> whaaaaaaataatatatatata



WHERES MY REGAL:angry::rofl:


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

bigtroubles1 said:


> WHERES MY REGAL:angry::rofl:


putting some new suprises on it...


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

Lil Spanks said:


> putting some new suprises on it...


DID U SEE MY CAPRICE I JUST SOLD.. I THINK IT WAS SOME GOOD COMPETITION FOR THE REGAL BUT I SOLD IT LAST WEEK


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

GOODTIMES CC HUGH HEF WALK AROUND





[/QUOTE]


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

bigtroubles1 said:


> DID U SEE MY CAPRICE I JUST SOLD.. I THINK IT WAS SOME GOOD COMPETITION FOR THE REGAL BUT I SOLD IT LAST WEEK


I SOLD IT AND GOT MY OLD LINCOLN BACK PURPLE RAIN . I HAVE SOME "PLANS" FOR IT


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

bigtroubles1 said:


> I SOLD IT AND GOT MY OLD LINCOLN BACK PURPLE RAIN . I HAVE SOME "PLANS" FOR IT


i got some tricks up my sleave


----------



## COPPERTONECADI (Dec 30, 2009)

ROYALIMAGE WILL B THEIR.....:thumbsup: COPPERTONE.........


----------



## SOLOWS C.C SGV (Sep 6, 2010)

SOLOWS CC SANGABRIEL VALLEY WILL BE OUT THERE!!!!


----------



## 13OZKAR (May 31, 2008)




----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life (Mar 1, 2006)

I'll be there in a few.....TEMPTATION O*C


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

:thumbsup: we r on the way TTT!!!!


----------



## GM RIDER (Oct 26, 2006)

66CLASSICSTYLECC said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life (Mar 1, 2006)

Great turn out.....lots of rides


----------



## TRAFFIC 58 (Sep 19, 2008)

78 Monte 4 Life said:


> Great turn out.....lots of rides


:yes: Real good turn out classic style lots of toys for the kids big props from traffic


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

Nice turnout a lot of cars ... Way better than last yr ...and thanks to the clubs that came to the cruise ..


----------



## GM RIDER (Oct 26, 2006)

bigtroubles1 said:


> Nice turnout a lot of cars ... Way better than last yr ...and thanks to the clubs that came to the cruise ..





TRAFFIC 58 said:


> :yes: Real good turn out classic style lots of toys for the kids big props from traffic





78 Monte 4 Life said:


> Great turn out.....lots of rides


Was the place to be:thumbsup::yes:.


----------



## Latin Queen (Jun 16, 2010)

Latin Luxury had a great time!!! Thanks to Classic Style for the 2 Bikes and the Scooter we won in the raffle!!! :thumbsup: See you guys next year!!! Don't forget December 18th Sunnymead Burgers in Moreno Valley Christmas en el Barrio Toy Drive!!! Hope to see you there!!!


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life (Mar 1, 2006)

Thanks ClassicStyle for having this toy drive....happy to support such a good cause....Let's keep the support going...Lots more toy drives coming up....TEMPTATION will be having ours in Santa Ana at the Elks lodge....Latin Luxury I'm looking foward to supporting urs.....and anyone elses I have the oppotunity to support....Happy Holidays and let's keep on giving....


----------



## prestige (Feb 18, 2010)

_*THE BEST TOY DRIVE EVER,LOTS OF NICE CARS AND GREAT PEOPLE,TO THE TOP FOR CLASSICSTYLES LIKE I SAID THAT WAS THE BEST TOY DRIVE I MY SELF HAS EVER GONE TO NOTHING CAMPARES AND LOTS OF TOYS FOR THE KIDS SEE YOU NEXT YEAR PAUL AND HIS CREW.*_


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life (Mar 1, 2006)

prestige said:


> _*THE BEST TOY DRIVE EVER,LOTS OF NICE CARS AND GREAT PEOPLE,TO THE TOP FOR CLASSICSTYLES LIKE I SAID THAT WAS THE BEST TOY DRIVE I MY SELF HAS EVER GONE TO NOTHING CAMPARES AND LOTS OF TOYS FOR THE KIDS SEE YOU NEXT YEAR PAUL AND HIS CREW.*_


Well said....Paul and ClassicStyle did a great job....thanks special thank to all the clubs and solo riders that helped out and made it possible.....got a few more toy drives to support.....For the kids.....is what it's all about


----------



## 66CLASSICSTYLECC (Nov 16, 2010)

TRAFFIC 58 said:


> :yes: Real good turn out classic style lots of toys for the kids big props from traffic


Thanks Mark and traffic cc .. i wanna thank all the car clubs and solo riders that came to support our toy drive


----------



## 66CLASSICSTYLECC (Nov 16, 2010)

I WANNA THANK 
TOGETHER CC
TRAFFIC CC
STYLISTICS I.E.
IMPALAS CC
IMPERIALS CC
THEE ARTISTICS CC
TRUCHA CC
LEGECY CC
ONTARIO CLASSICS CC
Herdencia CC
SOLOW CC
STREET RIDES CC
AZUSA 
GOODTIMES CC
GROUPE CC I.E. AND SO CAL
LATIN BOMBAS CC
OLD TIMES CC
DUKES RIV CO CC
ROYAL FAMILIA CC
TEMPTATION O.C.

AND IF I FORGOT YOUR CLUB I'M SORRY BUT THIS WOULDN'T HAPPEN WITHOUT YOUR SUPPORT FROM THE BOTTOM OF MY HEART THANK U FOR UR SUPPORT


----------



## CPT BOY (Mar 20, 2006)

THE IMPERIALS HAD A GREAT TIME! !!!!
THANK YOU


----------



## orangecountyjay (Sep 4, 2009)

66CLASSICSTYLECC said:


> I WANNA THANK
> TOGETHER CC
> TRAFFIC CC
> STYLISTICS I.E.
> ...




had a blast see u guys on the 10th


----------



## bigdoughnuts (Jul 11, 2011)

ROYAL FAMILIA c.c. had a real good fucken time. Real good turn out. You guys need me again give me call. And you guys need work on your cars, bring them by the shop (ROYAL HYDRAULICS) or give me a call. And to NANO, thanks for the fliers bro. Help out a lot. See you guys at the next function.


----------



## 67 B-WINE DESTINY (Nov 27, 2008)

66CLASSICSTYLECC said:


> I WANNA THANK
> TOGETHER CC
> TRAFFIC CC
> STYLISTICS I.E.
> ...


:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## RareClass (Feb 6, 2010)

RARECLASS CC IE HAD A GREAT TIME AND CLASSIC STYLE NICE TURN OUT :thumbsup:


----------



## COPPERTONECADI (Dec 30, 2009)

nice show fellas glad 2 b apart of it fellas:thumbsup:


----------



## 13OZKAR (May 31, 2008)

"CLASSIC-STYLE C.C." REAL GOOD TURN OUT... HAD A FIRME TIME!!!


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

66CLASSICSTYLECC said:


> I WANNA THANK
> TOGETHER CC
> TRAFFIC CC
> STYLISTICS I.E.
> ...


What about the frickin DJ!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Latin Queen (Jun 16, 2010)

djmikethecholodj said:


> What about the frickin DJ!!!!!!!!!!


 Props to the frickin DJ :thumbsup: Latin Luxury CC/BC was in the house showing support too! :dunno:


----------



## LOODOG46 (Apr 22, 2010)

WE HAD A BLAST HOMMIE......ALSO, THE DJ CHOLO GOT DOWN.....GRACIAS,AND WILL SEE YOU GUYS ON THE 4TH ....LOS LATIN BOMBAS CC


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

Good toy drive classic style


----------



## nanos70mc (Dec 15, 2008)

Anytime homie, thats what friends are for. I will get that flyer lookin a lil better so you can re-print.


----------



## ONTARIOCLASSICS CC (Dec 18, 2008)

Ontario classics family had a great time thanks classic style.


----------



## LOODOG46 (Apr 22, 2010)

THANKS


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

:thumbsup:FIRME CLASSICS HAD A FIRME TIME!! THANKS CLASSIC STYLE. IT WAS A GOOD TURN OUT....


----------



## FINR'N'BLU (Nov 17, 2010)

THANKS ALOT CLASSIC STYLE FOR PUTTING ON THE TOY DRIVE IT WAS ALL FOR THE CAUSE!!THIER WILL BE ALOT OF SMILES ON SOME KIDS THIS HOLIDAY SEASON ! AGAIN GRACIAS TOGETHER C.C


----------



## Blvd Ray (Jun 15, 2011)

CLASSIC STYLE...TTT!! 
TruchA CC had a great time...nice turnout. :thumbsup:


----------



## nanos70mc (Dec 15, 2008)




----------



## badex63 (Nov 19, 2009)

66CLASSICSTYLECC said:


> I WANNA THANK
> TOGETHER CC
> TRAFFIC CC
> STYLISTICS I.E.
> ...


 A big shot out to the Homies from Neighborhood CC thanks for your support. :biggrin: Cholo DJ as always Mr. Entertainer had the crowd going as well as the kids with your dance off. Hope everyone in attendance had a firme time and were able to get in some NFL to watch your favorite team WIN or LOSE. RAAAIIIDERS, RAAAIIIDERS. :naughty: Thanks for all your support this includes all solo riders. :h5:


----------



## supreme82 (Jun 25, 2008)

Great job Paul and the entire CLASSIC STYLE CC for putting on such a great toy drive. As always were here to support a real good cause anytime! CONTAGIOUS CC


----------



## 66CLASSICSTYLECC (Nov 16, 2010)

djmikethecholodj said:


> What about the frickin DJ!!!!!!!!!!


AND MUCH PROPS TO YOU MIKE DID A AWESOME JOB


----------



## 66CLASSICSTYLECC (Nov 16, 2010)

FINR'N'BLU said:


> THANKS ALOT CLASSIC STYLE FOR PUTTING ON THE TOY DRIVE IT WAS ALL FOR THE CAUSE!!THIER WILL BE ALOT OF SMILES ON SOME KIDS THIS HOLIDAY SEASON ! AGAIN GRACIAS TOGETHER C.C


HEY GLAD YOU GUYS ENJOYED OUR TOY DRIVE AND THANKS FOR YOUR SUPPORT TOGETHER CC SEE YOU AT YOUR TOY DRIVE


----------



## 66CLASSICSTYLECC (Nov 16, 2010)

CPT BOY said:


> THE IMPERIALS HAD A GREAT TIME! !!!!
> THANK YOU


HEY THANKS FOR COMING OUT IMPERIALS CC AND GLAD U HAD A GOOD TIME


----------



## eric0425 (Feb 7, 2008)

TTT...HAD A GOOD TIME WISH WE COULD OF STAYED LONGER....:thumbsup:


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

66CLASSICSTYLECC said:


> HEY GLAD YOU GUYS ENJOYED OUR TOY DRIVE AND THANKS FOR YOUR SUPPORT TOGETHER CC SEE YOU AT YOUR TOY DRIVE


 :thumbsup: HELL YEEAH!! WE HAD A BLAST! IT WAS A NICE LIL DRIVE OUT THUR! LOVED DA WAY DA POLICE TAHOE LOOKED, FULL OF TOYS! THURS GONNA BE LOTS OF VERY HAPPY KIDS OUT THUR! ITS NOT BOUT TROPHYS ETC! ITS BOUT PUTTIN SMILES ON THOSE KIDS FACES OUT THUR! THANK U AGAIN "CLASSIC STYLE" :boink:


----------



## REGAL 4 I.E (Feb 4, 2010)

great toy drive paul an the rest of the big"C":thumbsup:


----------



## Danee08 (Oct 4, 2009)

what's up with the pictures?


----------



## 66CLASSICSTYLECC (Nov 16, 2010)

eric0425 said:


> TTT...HAD A GOOD TIME WISH WE COULD OF STAYED LONGER....:thumbsup:


IT'S ALL GOOD GUYS ATLEAST U CAME THRU AND SHOWED UR SUPPORT


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

CRUISE INTO THE SUNSET HAS BE A GREAT SUCCESS. IT WOULDNT BE POSSIBLE WITHOUT ALL THE CLUBS AND SOLOS RIDING OUT . THE NEXT EVENT WILL BE 


WHEN- SUNDAY JAN 8, 2012

WHERE -CORONA PARK...930 E 6TH ST , CORONA, CA

TIME- 1200PM

ROLLOUT- 1:00PM

FOOD- WILL BE SERVED BY ABUELITOS TACOS


----------



## 66CLASSICSTYLECC (Nov 16, 2010)

El Aztec Pride said:


> :thumbsup: HELL YEEAH!! WE HAD A BLAST! IT WAS A NICE LIL DRIVE OUT THUR! LOVED DA WAY DA POLICE TAHOE LOOKED, FULL OF TOYS! THURS GONNA BE LOTS OF VERY HAPPY KIDS OUT THUR! ITS NOT BOUT TROPHYS ETC! ITS BOUT PUTTIN SMILES ON THOSE KIDS FACES OUT THUR! THANK U AGAIN "CLASSIC STYLE" :boink:


THATS WHAT IT'S ALL ABOUT BRO NOT THINKING ABOUT OUR SELFS AND I REALLY APPRECIATE U GUYS COMING OUT TO SUPPORT


----------



## 66CLASSICSTYLECC (Nov 16, 2010)

REGAL 4 I.E said:


> great toy drive paul an the rest of the big"C":thumbsup:


THANKS JOHN GLAD U CAME OUT AND ENJOYED IT , THAT'S HOW THE BIG "C" GETS DOWN


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

TTT 4 HOMIE:thumbsup:


----------



## nanos70mc (Dec 15, 2008)

https://www.dropbox.com/gallery/47782784/1/Classic%20Style?h=408298


----------



## Movin' Violation (Jun 9, 2011)

We want to thank Paul and all the guys from Classic Style Car Club for a great time on Sunday. Looking forward to next years toy drive!

We have photos up on our website in the Gallery section for Classic Style Car Club's, Third Annual Toy Drive from this past Sunday so check them out! Thanks again! MovinViolation.com/gallery


----------



## nanos70mc (Dec 15, 2008)

http://imageshack.us/g/823/img0212wu.jpg/


----------



## LATINLIFE-64- (Apr 2, 2009)

66CLASSICSTYLECC said:


> I WANNA THANK
> TOGETHER CC
> TRAFFIC CC
> STYLISTICS I.E.
> ...


DON'T FORGET ABOUT LATINLIFE PUAL. SORRY I DID'T MAKE IT OUT THERE SOMETHING CAME UP.


----------



## 13OZKAR (May 31, 2008)

pics??????????


----------



## 66CLASSICSTYLECC (Nov 16, 2010)

Movin' Violation said:


> We want to thank Paul and all the guys from Classic Style Car Club for a great time on Sunday. Looking forward to next years toy drive!
> 
> We have photos up on our website in the Gallery section for Classic Style Car Club's, Third Annual Toy Drive from this past Sunday so check them out! Thanks again! MovinViolation.com/gallery


NO THANK U BROTHER FOR YOUR SUPPORT AND NEXT YEAR WILL BE BIGGER AND BETTER THANKS IMPERIALS CC LATIN LUXURY. CC AND LATIN LIFE CC NEIGHBORHOOD CC FOR UR SUPPORT IT WAS FOR A GOOD CAUSE


----------

